# Gentle Leader vs. Easy Walk harness



## Paytonspop (Oct 8, 2012)

I would like to get some opinions on what collar to use for walks? 

We have been using the Gentle Leader on walks with Payton and it seems to be doing the job fine. However, we have been considering buying an Easy Walk Harness. Partly because putting the Gentle Leader on Payton is such a pain especially the older he gets.

Thank You


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you have a young puppy I would use a wide flat collar.
The other collars are for when he gets older.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We started with the Easy Walk Harness when Miles was a puppy. He is now 13 months and have just transitioned to the Gentle Leader because now that he is so active he kept getting skin irritation and rubbing from the harness on longer outings. We like them both and have both helped us a lot. Towards the end of using the Easy Walk Harness Miles began pulling harder because he is so developed in his chest region now that correction portion of the harness wasn't affecting him anymore.


----------



## Paytonspop (Oct 8, 2012)

Payton is now 3 1/2 months! 

How old was Miles when you transitioned from the harness to the Gentle Leader? 

I took Payton on a little 15 minute walk last night with a regular collar and I will not do that again. He pulled way to much


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We just switched and he is 13 months. I now wish we would have changed earlier because he walks much better in the gentle leader and it the website says that it is better for shy or fearful dog, which Miles can be at times.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Gentle Leader vs. Easy Walk harness*



Paytonspop said:


> Payton is now 3 1/2 months!
> 
> How old was Miles when you transitioned from the harness to the Gentle Leader?
> 
> I took Payton on a little 15 minute walk last night with a regular collar and I will not do that again. He pulled way to much


If it were me, I'd just persist with a normal collar and lead. He will get it. It's your training technique that's the issue, not the pup. 

Do a search on leash training for some ideas, but the one which works is to put on lead and walk. As soon as pup steps out of heel, stop. Put in heel and wait till settled. Do not allow sniffing or exploring. Use the watch or look at me command. Give heel command as you U-turn and walk in the opposite direction. Again, if pup breaks heel, stop. Repeat first steps.

You may not get far on walks for a few days, but pup will quickly work out that when he breaks, the fun stops.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Young pups have a short attention span. All you are looking for is your pup to go with (without pulling hard) you, and come to you.
They don't need to be at heel all the time. These dogs were bred to hunt and work in front of you.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I would use neither of them, nor would I use a harness. I think with training you will get a better result in the end. 

None of them really teach anything, all they do is restrain your dog. I know lead training is a pain in the a** but thats just a responsibility that comes with dog ownership.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't think those tools are meant to be a life long thing, just a training tool to teach the dog what you want them to do. We have progressed to the point where we can walk Miles without a training lead around town. We still need more control when walking with other dogs or in new and exciting situations but he is always improving and we will get there.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I have used both and like the gentle leader better. We only use it in certain situations now. If I know I have to carry things, go to dog park or day care I put it on her. It helps so much since she is excited and easier to manage her. 

We got it for when she was a puppy for walks. She hated it at first but got used to it.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Our family swears by the Gentle Leader!!! NO harness worked for us in anyway.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Prefer the wide hound collars... supports their neck much more than any flat collar. 

The Gentle Lleader can break their neck if they bolt because a lot of irresponsible dog owners walk their dog on GL+Flexi leash, thinking it gives them control. On GL the leash has to be very short, 4 ft as the dog will not have the room to build up speed if it bolts (and it will at some point).


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

datacan, our vet showed us how to us it. And even helped us fit it.


----------



## meganwynalek (Jan 11, 2012)

Datacan - where do you find these wide hound collars? I searched online and only seemed to get collars for large dogs. I use a gentle leader for a lot of walks. My pup, Casey, isn't thirlled about it and I don't want to get stuck using it all the time. When walking with the gentle leader I feel like others look at me like I have a crazy dog. She's a V, so she is "crazy!" but not in the sense most others are thinking. She pulls a lot when she is really excited to be out and shes not in the gentle leader. Its especially rowdy if we are heading into the dog park or out for a walk and she sees a neighbor she knows. I recently have a baby and am really trying to have a calm walking dog when we all go out. Nothing more embarrising then a crazy pulling jumping dog!!! We are not the best (at all) with training her. We've been through classes and she walks really well for awhile, but then just seems to lose everything and become rowdy again. I am always looking for something new that is comfy for her and good for us. I know... training training training... but its nice to have some help.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I got the hound collar from Petvalu, Canada. 

Are made by this company: http://www.rcpets.com/rcpets/index.php/browse/category/id/536_2#main_panel

Won't make the dog stop pulling but it will not cough like they do on a flat collar.

Petvalu online store link: http://www.petvalu.com/in-our-store/products/dog/rc-hound-collar-pitter-patter-camo-0
Out male V. wears 14 inch and fits perfectly, there is a 12 inch as well.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

If you do decide to get the Easy Walk harness, I would rather recommend a different brand called Wiggles Wags and Whiskers Freedom No-pull Harness. We had Easy Walk harness and it rubbed our puppy behind legs area to redness. WWW has a soft velvet lining under the belly and behind legs, which was much softer and did not irritate his skin. Plus it is has a much better structure and made of higher quality materials. Our puppy is now 8 months and almost grew out of the medium size. We are thinking of transitioning him to the collar and lead. But we'll see...


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Never used any of these leaders or walkers but a simple flat collar with a normal lead. Was it hard? **** yeah! Elza would throw tantrums on walks if I put her on leash but we just stuck with it and slowly it payed off. 
At 6 months old we changed from a normal lead to a slip lead and trained and trained and trained. Yes it took us really about half a year to get where we are now but it worth it at the end. Did I look like an idiot while trying to teach her? Yes probably I did. Walking back and forth if she got ahead of me or pulled, tugging the leash to the side if she try to go the other way. Lots of treats and praise and now she walks nicely. 
She still has moments if she sees a dog she might pull me towards it but I tell her no and tug on the leash once and if she really pulls I stop and make her sit and wait. 

It takes a lot of repetition, consistency, time and patience but it can be done. IMO there's no quick fix for this.


----------

